# Pigeon Supply Store in NJ



## zgrywusek (Nov 21, 2011)

Anyone knows of a good pigeon supply store in NJ? Or even a private guy selling good feed? If yes kindly post it here.

Thank you.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Do you have any feed stores around?

Here is a link of different places in N.J.

https://www.google.com/search?sourc...i131i20i264k1j0i20i264k1j0i10k1.0.F_U8dVcMW2k


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

NJ is long were in NJ are you.


----------



## Silverwings (Oct 27, 2017)

I live in NJ and I get my feed and grit from a guy in deptford. I think there is a club there too.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I receive my feed from someone in NY near were NJ,PA & NY meet.


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

is there an actual pigeon feed and supplies store in Central/North nj?
Zgrywusek, where do you live?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

You may find a feed store for food, but may need to pick up supplies online at pigeon supply stores.


----------



## rpalmer (Mar 10, 2011)

I must be missing something. I entered this thread's title on google and got all kinds of information with a map! So what am I missing here?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

rpalmer said:


> I must be missing something. I entered this thread's title on google and got all kinds of information with a map! So what am I missing here?


So did I. Can't be that hard to find a place you can get to.


----------



## zgrywusek (Nov 21, 2011)

I called several stores they either only sell chicken feed or nothing related to pigeons. Found one close enough but they only have one kind of pure grain. Usually good feed is not listed online as people sell them for cash to make more money.


----------



## zgrywusek (Nov 21, 2011)

White Homers do you have an address or phone number?


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Can you give these clubs a call and find out where their members buy their seed? With so many flyers around NJ, it can't be that hard to find a good pigeon mix.

Day 3 of the Doodle Snow Games!
Back to web results for New Jersey pigeon clubs
Search Results
Perth Amboy Racing Pigeon Club
No reviews · Fraternal Organization
Perth Amboy, NJ
(732) 446-4842
Website
Directions
Paterson Homing Pigeon Club
No reviews · Club
Paterson, NJ
(973) 742-0221
Website
Directions
Lyndhurst Homing Pigeon Club
No reviews · Club
Lyndhurst, NJ
(201) 933-3764
Website
Directions
Queen City Homing Pigeon Club
No reviews · Night Club
Piscataway Township, NJ
(732) 752-0223
Casual · Groups
Website
Directions
Greater Elizabeth Pigeon Club
4.5 (2) · Club
Elizabeth, NJ
(908) 353-9748
Closed ⋅ Opens 8AM Mon
Directions
Pigeon Club
5.0 (1) · Club
Hoboken, NJ
(201) 239-7300
Directions
North Hudson Racing Pigeon Clb
No reviews
North Bergen, NJ
(201) 868-6066
Directions
Newark Homing Pigeon Club Inc
No reviews
Newark, NJ
(973) 824-7276


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Sent you a pm


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

zgrywusek said:


> Anyone knows of a good pigeon supply store in NJ? Or even a private guy selling good feed? If yes kindly post it here.
> 
> Thank you.


what part of nj are you from and how far are you willing to travel?
What feed do you use now and where do you get it?


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

Silverwings said:


> I live in NJ and I get my feed and grit from a guy in deptford. I think there is a club there too.


is this a private guy or a store?
What feed do you get or what does he carry?


----------



## allmycashgoes2pigeon (Feb 12, 2018)

zgrywusek said:


> I called several stores they either only sell chicken feed or nothing related to pigeons. Found one close enough but they only have one kind of pure grain. Usually good feed is not listed online as people sell them for cash to make more money.


what's the store with puregrain?


----------



## Silverwings (Oct 27, 2017)

The person I get it from is a private guy. He carries breeding mix.


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

Silverwings said:


> The person I get it from is a private guy. He carries breeding mix.


of what brand?


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

The guy I use sells Puregrain he has about 5 different mixes


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

When they stopped selling Purgrain around here, I had to settle for a lesser brand and just added to it. Now I get Brown's from a guy who has rollers.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

i think Puregrain will ship to your house if you can buy a pallet. So if you have some people around you you can all chip in.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

I couldn't get it that way. I even called the company. They told me I need to get it through a supplier, and they did acknowledge that there weren't really any in the area. I am not willing to travel a 4 hour round trip for pigeon mix.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

That's too bad the guy I get it from called them and they told him no problem maybe they do not delv any were near you. I was thinking of doing it my problem is storage.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

They don't deliver in this area now.
That's okay as I found a roller guy who sells Brown's pigeon feed about a half hour away. I like the Browns. It just took me a while to find him. There are some places around that sell other things, but either they are not great mixes, or they are very expensive. But no Purgrain in the area. Yes, you do need a place to be able to store it.


----------



## adammo (Sep 24, 2013)

White Homers said:


> That's too bad the guy I get it from called them and they told him no problem maybe they do not delv any were near you. I was thinking of doing it my problem is storage.


What part of NY are you from?


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

I am in Orange County NY.


----------



## White Homers (Sep 22, 2016)

Just checked Purgrain and in their online store section they say to call for pallet pricing


----------

